
USPTO: Inventorship limited to natural persons & does not include AIs [pdf] - pseudolus
https://www.uspto.gov/sites/default/files/documents/16524350_22apr2020.pdf
======
samizdis
News article [1] from today about this, contains quotes from the person
concerned. For instance, humans are "stuck in an age-old paradigm rut in which
only wet computers – ie: brains – count. What happens when a highly advanced
extraterrestrial civilization visits Earth?".

[1]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/29/ai_patent_denied/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/29/ai_patent_denied/)

